# [By Demand] August 2010



## echoplxx (Jun 29, 2010)

August demand thread

Demands can also be made by e-mail, story ideas and other suggestions (Fast Track ideas, design, demands for specific articles etc) to editor @thinkdigit.com 
for DVD content, mail links or suggestions to dvd @thinkdigit.com

--only for DVD content--
Ok. Thinking of some more ways in which you can send us demands. If you use Free Download Manager, set the files for download, limit the bandwidth to minimal (3-4 bytes/s), export the download list, then mail us the list to dvd @thinkdigit.com. See if you can send us lists for the perfect 16GB content mix, so we'll get an idea of how much of what kind of content you want, and your demands as well. 
Also, listing the common sites we hunt for downloads, there are more, but this covers most of the regular sections. If you have any other web sites, do post the links in this thread. 

*Software: *Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com, Free Downloads Encyclopedia - Softpedia
*Games: *GameSpot is your go-to source for video game news, reviews, and entertainment, GamersHell.com - Largest Independent VideoGaming Website (gh3d.com) - GamersHell.com
*Game Trailers:* Video Game Trailers for Wii, PSP, Xbox, PS3 & More | Upcoming Video Games
*HD Trailers:* Best Place on the Web to Download HD Trailers - HD-Trailers.net (HDTN)
*Music: *Free and legal music downloads - Jamendo, If You Make It, Daytrotter: The source for new music discovery and free MP3 downloads from the best emerging bands., QUOTE UNQUOTE RECORDS.COM! HOME OF "RECORDS"!, Purevolume, Mp3.com 
*Audiobooks:* librivox.org, AudioOwl - Free Audio Books - Download mp3 and iPod format today!
*Lectures and Courses:* academicearth.org, MIT Open Courseware, Open Yale Courses, freevideolectures.com
*Distros:* distrowatch.com
*Movies:* archive.org

Post more like this, or let me know if I have missed out listing sites for some category


----------



## keerthi teja (Jun 29, 2010)

Preview of July 2010 ????


----------



## proxyg33k (Jul 2, 2010)

Atlest Give Some Other Distro Then Fedora nt the live cd version...

lyk

Full Suse DVD ....
Fedora 13 Full dvd version ...And Some Documents And Software For Linux...


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jul 2, 2010)

*.NET framework  3.5 SP1*


----------



## iitmanojit (Jul 2, 2010)

Please provide microsoft visio


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 3, 2010)

proxyg33k said:


> Atlest Give Some Other Distro Then Fedora nt the live cd version...
> 
> lyk
> 
> ...



get lfy- this month's issue ships fedora13 dvd.


----------



## Jetfire (Jul 3, 2010)

Here is some of my demands.... Will be grateful if provided...

Microsoft Office 2010 professional x86
Trillian 5 beta(available?)
Itunes 9.3
Nokia Ovi Suite
Large Wallpaper Pack (at least 1000) zipped
Large Mobile  wallpaper (240*320) and S40 themes pack
Ashampoo burning studio 10 with fifa theme
A good C compiler for windows 7
Firefox 4 pre release
Google Chrome Beta
IE9 preview version
Portable Orbit Downloader
Themes and Extensions compatible with Firefox 3.6 and Chrome 5
Chromium Browser
A download manager fully integrates with Chrome (?... Any suggestion from others??)

More later... Guys, can you afford a licensed version of Windowblinds??


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jul 3, 2010)

*1.*complete review of New Dell Inspiron 14R & 15R Laptop with foll. config.
i3 or i5 core processor
512MB or 1GB ATI dedicated graphics card 
3GB or more DDR3 Ram
320GB or more HD..

and also similar config other co. based lapptops
Please help me to buy the best. @40000.00 approx.
Best if within that.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/demand/127119-demand-july-2010-a-2.html#post1248923

*2.*please do include complete review of the new core processors:i3,i5,i7 & compare them with core 2 duo, quad core & complete info. about these processors, working & which one is the best to buy.....

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/demand/127119-demand-july-2010-a-3.html#post1249495

*3.*please also give complete info. about 32Bit & 64Bit OS ,differences, uses, working, benefits, pros, cons................and which is the best..

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/demand/127119-demand-july-2010-a-3.html#post1249632

*4.*python,c++,--tutorials,etc..

demanding all these once again..... now please include these .....


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jul 3, 2010)

adobe after effect & premire cs5 or master suit cs5.G-Data internet security 2011 x64 & x86 versions.From last 3 month i am requesting these stuffs but u cant provide them its only 4 gb , i have dailup internet connection so i can't download them .


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2010)

Nero Multimedia Suite 10
Open Suse 11.3 DVD distro - release date is 15 th july ? right ?
DirectX End User Runtime Package June 2010

Windows 7 ( both x64 and x86 ) Xp Mode complete package ie :

Windows XP Mode
Windows Virtual PC
Windows XP Mode Update

Info and Download Page


----------



## proxyg33k (Jul 4, 2010)

topgear said:


> Nero Multimedia Suite 10
> Open Suse 11.3 DVD distro - release date is 15 th july ? right ?
> DirectX End User Runtime Package June 2010
> 
> ...



yeah the same things as above..... + ........Visual Studio 2010......no 1000`s of tiny multimedia and other crap to fullfill the dvd.........i dont think nybody use those tiny freeware applications ( a dialup user can easily download 50mb a day at min speed).....


----------



## hot zubs (Jul 4, 2010)

please get back the HD Trailers on the DVD...


----------



## jayantr7 (Jul 4, 2010)

Visual Studio 2010
[SAME THINGS AS "ADMIRER OF DIGIT"SAID]
Nero Multimedia Suite 10
Microsoft Office 2010 Professional x86
Mozilla Firefox Pre Release
Google Chrome Beta
-->Some free[and paid-trial]game engines,also latest versions of fps creator,rad3d,game maker.....<--
               [If possible then]--> *Inclusion of my [1 month passed] blog[can give just in corner of a page if possible or in a good view]. Gratinum*


----------



## aby geek (Jul 5, 2010)

world of goo . puhleez 

and yeah bring back the digit archive thing pls . beta version wud do for aug. u can continue dev it further.


----------



## topgear (Jul 6, 2010)

^^ yep that's a very addictive game but it's not freeware though if this game can be added it would be great


----------



## Revolution (Jul 7, 2010)

Free MMORPG(www.[B]mmosite[/B].com/) game please..........


----------



## jayantr7 (Jul 10, 2010)

tutorials-->c++ , adobe premire pro 
 as you'll gave some info about game engines...then this time give more about those,tutorials etc....many young minds of india[also me] wants to know about that.......


----------



## Dust Byte (Jul 10, 2010)

Windows
---------
BlueSoleil
WinLirc
C/C++ Compiler for Windows 7
COBOL Compiler for Windows 7
C++ Tutorials
Desktop Enhancements

Linux
-----
Anti virus Scanner
Desktop Enhancements
Applications and Utilities


----------



## gEEK001 (Jul 10, 2010)

Also include CM 690II advanced review if possible!


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2010)

^^ a review of the most VFM budget cabby NZXT gamma would be also great


----------



## Revolution (Jul 11, 2010)

Yea,reviews on VFM budget cases and budget PSUs would be great.....


----------



## ComputerUser (Jul 11, 2010)

Windows Vista SP2
Visual Studio 2010
Office 2010


----------



## Revolution (Jul 11, 2010)

More DIY with more details...


----------



## Jetfire (Jul 11, 2010)

ComputerUser said:


> Visual Studio 2010



+1 For Visual studio...


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jul 12, 2010)

Continue the videos of cs50.tv. You discontinued it in the middle.


----------



## donnaj867 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello !
I am also a new member. Would a newcomer be warmly welcome here? Good day you guy !


__________________
Watch The Sorcerer’s Apprentice Online Free


----------



## tmanikandan (Jul 12, 2010)

DB2 Express - C Free Edition
Code Blocks
Visual C++ Express Free Edition
Borland C++ Free Compiler


----------



## DigitCritic (Jul 14, 2010)

BIG Thanks for providing VMWARE Server 2.0 in July Issue. However I would like to request for the same software but for Linux 64 bit OS. If that is possible. See these days by 64 bit OS is prevalent and those who have bought PC/Laptop since last 1 year or so are more or less using 64 bit OS.
In fact some people consider 32 bit systems obsolete. Moreover when you are running stuff like VMWARE, Virtual Box etc you need more usable memory which can only be provided by 64 bit OSes.

Another thing which I would like to see is SERVICE PACK 1 for Windows 7 and Server 2008 R2.

Thanks

---------- Post added at 03:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:53 PM ----------

Please make WHITE PAPERS and Video Tutorial as Permanent Section on Digit DVDs.

However please focus on the quality and relevance of the white papers otherwise no one would even think about white papers.


----------



## topgear (Jul 15, 2010)

^^ I second your these demands 

BTW, 32 bit consumer grade OS has limitation of maximum 4 GB ram but some server and enterprise grade 32 bit OS can support ram more than 4 GB.

For eg.

Windows Server 2008 Enterprise 32 bit can support 64 GB ram
32 bit Windows Server 2003 SP2  Datacenter Edition can support as much as 128 GB of ram.
Windows 2000 Datacenter Edition 32 can support 32 GB of ram

In fact 32 bit apps has mem limitation of 2 GB but 64 bits app don't have this paltry limitation. A 32 bit app on a 64 bit OS will have the same limitation but 32 bit OS don't has such limitation as you've seen in the above example.

So the limitation is application based not OS architecture based.


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jul 15, 2010)

tweaks to the incredibly famous softwares, registry tweaks,,,


----------



## jayantr7 (Jul 17, 2010)

Download - Epic UDK

give the latest one.........unreal SDK....


----------



## keerthi teja (Jul 17, 2010)

visual studio 2010 Trial


----------



## jayantr7 (Jul 20, 2010)

rank of thinkdigit.com has made up........many more hits are done this month on this website....write about how?why?when?

---------- Post added at 05:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 PM ----------

give webinars [latest one and important ones]....i was not able to attend it.....i also cant watch the vids as i dont have time and my net connection is slow[156kbps]


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 20, 2010)

review of ASUS mars II

and budget Rigs, 
eg. most people [like me] want a good PC with gaming, multimedia etc. and we are happy to spend upto
Rs 6K for processor
Rs.7K for Graphics card
Rs.5K for RAM
4K for mobo
good local SMPS @ less than 1K

etc. etc. good budget rigs, digit is all about rich people now. it is far better during 2005-2006.

now chip feels better.


----------



## topgear (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ one suggestion - there's no "good" local psu out there below 1 k mark if you want to use a good gfx card for your rig in 7k range.

Instead reviews of budget PSUs ( FSP Saga II, Gigabyte, Seasonic and corsair )  upto 3k range can be added


----------



## satya164 (Jul 21, 2010)

UC Browser 7.2

UC Browser is a great mobile browser. In Digit DVD, The old UCWEB6.3 are still given even if the UC Browser 7.0 had released long ago. UC Browser 7.2 ahs been released this month. The page rendering has been improved a lot and many new features have been added. I request to add it in the DVD.

*Changelog:*

*Function Optimization:*
1. Developed user experience with faster speed.
2. Intelligent websites address input mechanism added based on local website address grammar.
3. Share websites with friends by SMS
4. WEB UA & WAP UA can be selected to help you access to your preferred website format.
5. Excellent themes made by UC Team are available to download.
6. Optimized cursor mode
7. Capture and upload function to bring you more fun in SNS.

*Bug Fixes:*
8. Fixed the problem that some JAVA phones cannot get access to internet with WAP Access points.
9. Fixed the problem that blank screen happens to some websites

*Official Website*
www.ucweb.com


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jul 21, 2010)

well after requesting several times for after effects & premiere cs5 finally i download after effects via my cellphnne. Well i want to knw if you guys can provide premiere cs5 in august edition, then its ok ,otherwise i have to dwnld it too.


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2010)

What speed you are getting in your cell phone - are you using 3G ?

Demand - A topic covering 3G activities and it's future in the country


----------



## Revolution (Jul 22, 2010)

And topic on mobile net or existing GPRS/EDGE too.....


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jul 22, 2010)

topgear said:


> What speed you are getting in your cell phone - are you using 3G ?
> 
> getting average speed of 15 KB/sec @ night. Using Aircel GPRS Rs. 98 Tariff.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jul 22, 2010)

Linux mint os n chrome os , if final version .
core i3 lappy n android mobile review would b nice


----------



## Revolution (Jul 28, 2010)

Fking information ?


----------

